# JSF: .xhtml statt .jsf?



## Gromit (16. Feb 2010)

Moin,

ich spiele gerade mir JSF/Mavin rum und frage mich, warum ich meine XHTML-Dateien (JSF/Facelets) mit der Endung .xhtml aufrufen muss und nicht mit .jsf?

Weiß jemand Rat und kann mich aufklären?


----------



## Mat00 (16. Feb 2010)

poste bitte deine web.xml, insbesondere deine servlet-mappings


----------



## Gromit (16. Feb 2010)

Danke, mit deiner Antwort hast du mir bereits geholfen. Ich sollte nicht so viel rumspielen, mache sonst nur alles kaputt.

(Lösung für alle anderen: url-pattern sollte *.jsf und nicht *.xhtml sein.)


----------

